# Furnace information



## nkallembach (2 mo ago)

Where would my furnace be located on a 1994 27' Fleetwood prowler pull behind camper ?


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

my old 1988 Fleetwood Prowler 29' put it under the fridge. my current camper had it under the couch.

look outside the camper for the exhaust vents, and inside the camper for the air intake vent. they are frequently just built into whatever free space is available.

hope this is of some help.


----------

